# Turkey for Thanksgiving- Guadalajara area



## sigler311 (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey all, I want to have a Thanksgiving party at my apartment and have no idea where I am able to buy an uncooked turkey...any ideas in the Guadalajara area(Preferably Zapopan since thats where I live). Thanks!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Mega, Costco, Sam's Club, Soriana, etc.


----------

